# Abe



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

Also known as Billy Budd, Abey. Abe gets into all kinds of mischief. He's smart, athletic, goofy and nervous. He's my scaredy cat who will disappear if anyone but me comes through the front door. He snuggles rarely, but will often sit at my side, staring at me or pacing a tight line, tail high and quivering. 

Three days before US Thanksgiving in 2013, I took a slightly different path on my lunchtime walk. I saw this black and white cat bound out from the woods along this random, new path I'd taken. The cat scaled me, lickity-split, and started sniffing around for food. Moments later, a much smaller cat came running out, also climbing onto my shoulders, looking for food. Any help, really. I thought maybe they were mother/kitten, that's how big the size difference was. The littlest one couldn't have weighed more than two pounds. 

I called for assistance from coworker, and we captured the smaller one the first day, but the larger escaped to the woods. Next day, coworker and I went back for the larger cat, armed with food. It came running out immediately, and was so desperately hungry I got chomped when my hand came between cat and food. Poor thing!

Long story short (too late), they turned out to be brothers. I adopted the small one and coworker took in the large one. 

This is Abe, my food-neurotic, bed-peeing, darling boy.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is adorable. Beautiful markings! Thank you for caring for this little guy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm not sure why the name of a mushroom isn't allowed, but okay.


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

He is visually very interesting! White mustache, black helmet and he managed to put one black legging on 

His appearance matches his character very well! I hope he brings a bundle of joy into your life.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Abe is beyond Adorable!
Love, love, love his markings!
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow...what a striking boy! And what a great story with such a happy ending for both boys. You are his hero.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

He's beautiful!  What a great rescue story. But he pees in the bed? How tiresome that must be. What's up, do you think? Won't use the communal cat box?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I love cats in batman masks.


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

eldercat said:


> He's beautiful!  What a great rescue story. But he pees in the bed? How tiresome that must be. What's up, do you think? Won't use the communal cat box?


No, no, he only pees when he's terrified. Thankfully, I now know this about him and can take steps to make sure he's not terrified.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

He is adorable and so unique looking!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

sbg said:


> No, no, he only pees when he's terrified. Thankfully, I now know this about him and can take steps to make sure he's not terrified.


 OK. My semi-feral Smokey does that. He peed two places in my house when he got in and he's not coming in again until he's more comfy with me and the house! He was terrified.


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

Jetlaya67 said:


> He is adorable. Beautiful markings! Thank you for caring for this little guy and welcome to the forum.


I couldn't say no to that little face - and I had to rescue him from my coworker, who was going to call him Scooters.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

sbg said:


> and I had to rescue him from my coworker, who was going to call him Scooters.


You ARE a lifesaver, haha :thumb


----------

